
Dave Morin answers the critics of Path - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/15/dave-morin-on-why-smaller-networks-are-better-and-photo-apps-arent-last-weeks-news-tctv/
======
joe_the_user
I just don't like the whole wall-garden, limit sharing thing...

But I'm happy ten walled-garden apps that each work really well for a
particular purpose appear. Eventually it will make the model look silly.

I wonder if Facebook will let you import all your friends' Path photos but
refuse to let you export your friends' Facebook photos ... and/or vice-
versa...

------
bl4k
cliffs for those of us who don't have flash?

~~~
uptown
In short.

* MacBook Air doesn't do well w/ video calls.

* They did a bunch of research to see how many friends people have and what people wanted from their phones.

* They believe they're different than Instagram or Picplz because their product more-closely maps to how sharing works in the real-world.

* Product uses an asymmetric sharing model, which is new and interesting intended to apply how many people a user is "meant to share with".

* Mid-interview screen-savers popping up are hilarious.

* They spent a lot of time on time on tagging "so people can understand who they're interacting with every day".

* Their value-add is that they let you share things with people that are important to you.

* They're iPhone only for now, but plan to expand to Android & Blackberry.

* In response to question about the number of people they're staffed with, they're proud of the talent they've attracted.

* They believe the work they're doing is really important.

* Silicon Valley is the place to be for innovation.

* Nobody knows how to pronounce February.

